# Print Spooler Service Stops Running



## jacks (May 18, 2005)

No printers installed.
The print Spooler Service stops running as soon as I attempt to install a printer.
Originally set to Automatic, I changed it to manual and restarted the CPU. Then I started the print spooler and tried to install a printer. Spooler Services off again.

I tested for viruses and trojans... nothing.

Can nyone help?

Thanx in advance


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://members.shaw.ca/bsanders/CleanPrinterDrivers.htm


----------



## sachinkhirid (May 9, 2007)

jacks said:


> No printers installed.
> The print Spooler Service stops running as soon as I attempt to install a printer.
> Originally set to Automatic, I changed it to manual and restarted the CPU. Then I started the print spooler and tried to install a printer. Spooler Services off again.
> 
> ...


----------

